# Wheel-O-Berettas keep rolling!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok - got my Wilson Brigadier slide back from Trijicon, so I can now finally take another "wheel" photo that includes the M9A1 compact!


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice picture.
Nicer weapons.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

LMAO-- love it--love them-especially the WC 92g== really love ours too


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

boatdoc173 said:


> LMAO-- love it--love them-especially the WC 92g== really love ours too


Yes, it is a nice gun. I dropped some rounds thru it yesterday and again this morning. I changed the grips and also the rear sight on mine, though. I had trijicon install a normal 2 dot tritium rear on it. I didn't like that all black rear sight with the curved sight channel. I like the gun much more now


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Shady (Oct 15, 2016)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, it is a nice gun. I dropped some rounds thru it yesterday and again this morning. I changed the grips and also the rear sight on mine, though. I had trijicon install a normal 2 dot tritium rear on it. I didn't like that all black rear sight with the curved sight channel. I like the gun much more now


Since you seem to be the extreme Beretta dude 'round here, what can you tell me about the M922LR in either 10 or 15 rd mag?


----------



## Darkstar888 (Sep 19, 2016)

Time for a wheel o cheetah's?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Shady said:


> Since you seem to be the extreme Beretta dude 'round here, what can you tell me about the M922LR in either 10 or 15 rd mag?


It isn't actually made by Beretta. Umarex makes them. Umarex is contracted by most companies that have a 22 version clone of a larger gun. I still have yet to see one in person. I've heard positive things about them, though.

I'd like to lay my hands on one eventually, to see if I want one


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Ok - got my Wilson Brigadier slide back from Trijicon, so I can now finally take another "wheel" photo that includes the M9A1 compact!


The most recent "wheel" is here (another thread):

http://www.handgunforum.net/beretta...over-wilson-picks-up-second-m9a3-instead.html


----------



## Shady (Oct 15, 2016)

Shipwreck said:


> It isn't actually made by Beretta. Umarex makes them. Umarex is contracted by most companies that have a 22 version clone of a larger gun. I still have yet to see one in person. I've heard positive things about them, though.
> 
> I'd like to lay my hands on one eventually, to see if I want one


Thanks! If Beretta stamps their name on it, I would imagine it lives up to their expectations and standards . . . I would imagine.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Shady said:


> Thanks! If Beretta stamps their name on it, I would imagine it lives up to their expectations and standards . . . I would imagine.


Yes, I think it should be good. I believe the frame is actually polymer, but I can't remember for sure. I have a friend about 90 min away with one. He likes it. I haven't headed his way to look at it, though


----------

